# ALL About Olives



## SeaBreeze (Feb 6, 2013)

Here's a good article with lots of information about various types of olives, including health benefits, tastes, etc.

Quote:

All About Olives

The branches on this family tree of celebrated treats are diverse.







February 2013
By Corinne Garcia

With little to no cholesterol and a rich store of beneficial monounsaturated fat, low in calories and carbohydrates, and high levels of antioxidants, iron, fiber and vitamin E, this tree fruit—yes, the olive is a fruit—has a long history in healthy Mediterranean diets.

Research shows that monounsaturated fats can “favor weight loss,” as opposed to diets high in saturated fats (Obesity Journal 5/14/07).

Olives also have a phytonutrient called hydroxytyrosol, which studies have shown to have anti-inflammatory and cancer-fighting properties while supporting cardiovascular health (Planta Medica 08/2011, European Foods Safety Authority Journal 2011).

Read full story here: http://energytimes.com/pages/features/0213/olives.html


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 7, 2013)

I never knew there were so many types of olive. The pimento stuffed green and the black olives are the only ones I've had.
We use olive oil a lot too.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Feb 8, 2013)

:love_heart: Love those olives..they are a staple in my kitchen...Black olives on pizza/mexican food/salads..calamata olives in a greek salad or any kind of salad..green pimento stuffed in many dishes....queen size green pimento or garlic stuffed, 3 on a spear in an ice cold dirty martini...also love the mixed ones of 4-5 different varieties you can find sometimes in good deli's.  Olive oil is also a staple around here and can even be used for a skin moisturizer..although I admit, l haven't tried that yet.   Hmm..maybe after a couple of martinislayful:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 8, 2013)

I never cared for olives, but we use olive oil at lot for various things...have also used it as a facial ingredient. :lemo:


----------



## That Guy (Apr 7, 2013)

Since the vicious freeze (well, for the Central California coast...) killed my avocado, thinking about replacing it with an olive tree.  Just trying to decide which would be best here.


----------

